# Recognize interior...



## CoastieDubr (Jun 1, 2013)

Saw this video the other day in the news. Think it's a 4D GTI.... This is the reaction i'm hoping for when i finally convince the wife to go w/ me to an autoX event. Enjoy :thumbup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj6Z47SS8jA


----------

